Ask HN: What're the worst-designed things you've ever used? - 10dpd
======
joeclark77
"Self service" checkouts at grocery stores. I get the idea that the bagging
area is also a scale, and that's supposed to keep customers honest. But it
leads to so many darn problems, the devices aren't really "self service". And
moreover, every time it malfunctions you're reminded by the store that _we don
't trust you_ which seems like a terrible way to treat good customers.

Still, I don't know if it's fair to pick on a technology that's so new. In a
way, they're still learning, and they're following the advice that many in the
design thinking movement would give: make a prototype, even if it's not
perfect, and try it out with real customers.

------
masterleep
The Apple TV remote control has to be up there, because clearly it was
designed for use in a lab rather than a darkened room.

------
sheraz
getting a travel card in stockholm subway/bus system. Absolute nightmare

